# Best polish/wax for silver cars??



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all.
as a newbie to the detailing scene, i was just wondering if anyone could reccomend the best polish or wax to use on my silver car?
currantly using 3m or g6, followed by autosmarts platinum polish,or autoglym hi def wax,both pretty good but want the propper gear now 
any advice much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Try putting autosmarts WAX over the platinum mucher nicer than aghd two thin coats and you will think the car is "plastic" wrapped the two go together very nicely.


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Try putting autosmarts WAX over the platinum mucher nicer than aghd two thin coats and you will think the car is "plastic" wrapped the two go together very nicely.


cheers mate!!, is that Autosmarts wax the equifilant to aghd?? never used the autosmart wax yet,but will give it a try.in what way is it nicer than aghd?? i know aghd can be ato remove:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If it was me, I would dig out Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze and use it before the wax of your choice... in terms of wax, I found Collinite 476S most to my taste on silver - can't say I see huge (if any differences) in looks of waxes but 476S has a high synthetic content that seemed to work well on silver. It is also hugely durable.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Always found FK1000P does seam to add something to silver.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Collinite 845 works really well on silver as does AS WAX , DJ Rubbish boys "Juiced edition" and Autobrite Addiction. :thumb:

Really nice wet look on all of those


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Jeffs werkstat sealant's what you want for max flake pop.or blackfire wet diamond.nothing better for silver imo.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty much any decent product. Some will give a slightly different look to others, but concentrate on good technique.....


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

For me, AG srp + AG EGP; looks great on silver. I find autosmart wax, whilst easier to apply and buff than ag hd wax, and does give a great shine on light colours, doesn't last as long as hd wax. Have just started using Chemical Guys XXX and I think it is a fantastic paste wax and is lasting very well. Great at the price. It is now my wax of choice.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> If it was me, I would dig out Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze and use it before the wax of your choice... in terms of wax, I found Collinite 476S most to my taste on silver - can't say I see huge (if any differences) in looks of waxes but 476S has a high synthetic content that seemed to work well on silver. It is also hugely durable.


Will try my Vanilla Moose this time but as it seems to be an oily pre-wax I am a bit reluctant to use high synthetic waxes or sealants on them. As you suggested 476s over VMG, I wonder if my concerns were meaningless.

I also have ClearKote's own Carnauba Moose Wax (the white one). I guess it will be the most compatible wax over VMG. But how does it show on silver and will it give me a winter length durability?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Couple coats, leave at least an hour before final buffing, Poorboys EX-P Sealant.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Dj.xray said:


> Jeffs werkstat sealant's what you want for max flake pop.or blackfire wet diamond.nothing better for silver imo.


jeffs jet trigger :thumb:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

AG SRP today


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Try Concours Perficio prewax cleaner polish. And rather than a wax try Liquidshield over it. It is a polymer sealant that takes literally just a few minutes to apply and buff off, will last 4-6 months.

It is a superb combination and works especially well on whites and silvers.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> If it was me, I would dig out Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze and use it before the wax of your choice... in terms of wax, I found Collinite 476S most to my taste on silver - can't say I see huge (if any differences) in looks of waxes but 476S has a high synthetic content that seemed to work well on silver. It is also hugely durable.


Good advice from God here.. After years of owning silver cars I would also say that Colli 476s is great on silver, infact its one of the best compared to the more expensive ones on the market and it lasts a long time too. But remember, its what you have underneath that also counts on how good the paint looks no matter what you apply as a LSP its not going to look amazing if underneath needs a good polish. I have just purchased a 2009 bmw and it had been car washed! I have corrected 3 panels so far and there is a huge difference :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

mikeyc_123 said:


> Good advice from *God* here.. After years of owning silver cars I would also say that Colli 476s is great on silver, infact its one of the best compared to the more expensive ones on the market and it lasts a long time too. But remember, its what you have underneath that also counts on how good the paint looks no matter what you apply as a LSP its not going to look amazing if underneath needs a good polish. I have just purchased a 2009 bmw and it had been car washed! I have corrected 3 panels so far and there is a huge difference :thumb:


My saviour complex takes on a completely different form  :lol:

As above to the OP, the polishing stage is very important to looks regardless of colour... I'm currently restoring the battered silver grey paint on my 06 Forester, and a good polish with no protection at all is giving great results... Clearkote is a prep product, very good by hand, and a great option on light colours to prep the paint before you apply the LSP


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Dj.xray said:


> Jeffs werkstat sealant's what you want for max flake pop...


+1 :thumb:

Prime and Prime Strong are superb paint cleaners as the prep for max flake pop when you layer jet trigger on top. Had fantasctic results on our Silver Fozzy and RS4.

Pics cant do Jeffs justice, but it reflects so much and flake pop is unreal.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

MilesBetter said:


> +1 :thumb:
> 
> Prime and Prime Strong are superb paint cleaners as the prep for max flake pop when you layer jet trigger on top. Had fantasctic results on our Silver Fozzy and RS4.
> 
> Pics cant do Jeffs justice, but it reflects so much and flake pop is unreal.


They look like glass mate.Love that RS.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Dj.xray said:


> They look like glass mate.Love that RS.


Cheers :thumb:

Not Silver, but here was our Evo wearing Jeffs here in these shots (also wore Optiseal previousy but love the jeffs look); I love the reflectivity it gives on colours on these light colours.



















Some of another RS4 (Daytona Gray) in Jeffs I had detailed, some great flake pop and reflectivity... SuperCharged RS4 - Dark Destroyer Detail


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday my friend and I put some D. A applied lime prime followed by 2 coats of tough coat on his silver focus. It looked the danglies of the proverbial. As mentioned, collinite is also superb. However, 95% of the shine comes from the prep.


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

cheers for all the great suggestions,my paint work is not bad at all,bearing in mind it is 13 years old,just want that extra bit of shine.have been using autosmarts mirror image and aghd,seems to still shine nicely,but will have to hit it properly one weekend.....when the weather cheers up


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

warren1 said:


> cheers for all the great suggestions,my paint work is not bad at all,bearing in mind it is 13 years old,just want that extra bit of shine.have been using autosmarts mirror image and aghd,seems to still shine nicely,but will have to hit it properly one weekend.....when the weather cheers up


If it's 13 years old then prob worth a clay and polish if you have not done it already... Even a light polish with a machine + the right combo can reveal some amazing results before you top it up with something else. Just purchased a 2009 BMW and the paintwork was full of nasty stuff and quite dull and did a full clay and a few passes with Scholl Concepts S3 gold edition and it has made the car look like new (its amazing stuff and probably the best I have ever used!!). Hope you find a good result with some of the mentioned products.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Honestly i got bored of the cold reflection that most synthetics give to silver. Its fine most of the time, but the paint washes out in the strong sun and every single variation on the flake stands out a mile away..

I use Prima Amigo, which gives a chromey look to silver, top it with FK1000P, then use a carnubra containing quick wax or QD over the top. Nothing too heavy though. It keeps the flake pop, gives a deeper finish and adds a gloss that a simple polish and straight sealant wont give.


----------

